# Log Cabins



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

How practical is it to build a log cabin? What if you centralized the power source where you didn't have to have inner wall circuitry then divided the rooms in the center of the electrical source. 

Also, I have heard there are methods of using levers, pulleys, and ramps made of logs to the extent that a single person alone could build an entire log cabin. Does anyone know these methods or the feasibility?

Thanks


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

in my (limited) experience, setting the roof trusses was the hardest thing to do, then again I use 2x6 framing as opposed to 2x4 & usually use storage trusses which are about 30% heavier

there's no code that says you HAVE to have inside-the-wall wiring, but if you don't you need to put the wiring in sufficiently sized conduit; 1/2" is good for up to 10AWG 3 conductor w/ground, which should be sufficient for most home needs

also, & not trying to be a jerk here... but, you really shouldn't try to tackle a construction job like this solo


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

You should watch that video series "Alone in the Wilderness"... he build a small cabin by himself, so you can see the struggles he went through to build a small one without any of the modern electricity headaches.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Why does everyone want to build a cabin alone? It makes so much more sense to get a friend or someone to help out.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Why does everyone want to build a cabin alone? It makes so much more sense to get a friend or someone to help out.


good point, canadian... if the idea is to survive... ALONE, then why bother?


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

Some people are just anti-social and do not like people. It's sad, but it is true.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

How can a person hate people and love logs?


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

My son-in-law's brother just built one last year, and did it as a family project. Everyone kicked in, some cut the trees, some debarked the trees, some notched them, and so on. Even with all the help, and all the modern conveniences, it took a little over a month to build the walls. The roof joists were all cut on site, and squared with a portable sawmill, then covered with a tin roof. That took another two weeks. The one inside wall and the loft were also made from lumber made on the sawmill. It is chinked with a mixture they got from an oldtimer that lived around here. While the logs aren't as consistent as a kit home, and there is a lot of chinking in some places, it turned out nice.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Log Cabins have always interested me, but I have also wondered about cutting all of the trees down to build one. I am torn by that. Nothing troubles me more when someone shows me a beautifully wooded lot and rants and raves about how nice it is, and they cut down all of the trees to put their house, barn and pool on it. I have decided when I build my cabin in the woods, it will have the smallest footprint possible. I am seeking extreme seclusion. Then I also wonder how safe that would be, in a survival situation, others could overwhelm you. Any ways whats going through my mind right now is something about 12'x24' and built from 2"x4"s and T111 with a metal roof and heated with a wood stove.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Logs are probably good at stopping some kids of bullets. Thin boards are not. Perhaps logs are safer?


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Log homes are nice, but they also burn faster than a brick or mud house


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

My house is stone 

As for lifting logs, there are hundreds of ways to lift logs , from ramp and rope to jibs. Google is your friend here


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Log Cabins have always interested me, but I have also wondered about cutting all of the trees down to build one. I am torn by that. Nothing troubles me more when someone shows me a beautifully wooded lot and rants and raves about how nice it is, and they cut down all of the trees to put their house, barn and pool on it. I have decided when I build my cabin in the woods, it will have the smallest footprint possible. I am seeking extreme seclusion. Then I also wonder how safe that would be, in a survival situation, others could overwhelm you. Any ways whats going through my mind right now is something about 12'x24' and built from 2"x4"s and T111 with a metal roof and heated with a wood stove.


Trees grow back ... build the way you want with the wood you already own and it only costs you the labor for it.

Go ahead and go out and purchase the 2x4, 2x6, 2x10, 2x12, etc plus all the fancy tin to join it all together and the screws and nails and such and the price will triple in very short order - and - you haven't really saved any thing in the process - because now you will need insulation (the logs are a natural insulator) and drywall (have to hide those ugly boards) and paint and ... etc - and what have you gained? A house in the woods that looks like a house in the city.

Depending on the lay of the land, you could build a hobbit-hole, a sod-house, a straw-bale house - all kinds of other choices that will be natural in the local surroundings - all for very low costs


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree trees (log homes) look more natural but there is something about them and any wood type house for that matter that I just don’t feel safe in. But that is my personal opinion


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

I love the idea of a log cabin. Will be working on one starting next winter. Look into peice en peice log buildings. Either to work yourself--short logs. Also a lot easier to add on later--so build small,move in and stop paying rent and then add when needed.As far as building with friends --great idea exept most of my friends of female persvasion and the ones that are not--well,I hate owing favors to people.


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Get a GenieLift. I could not do anything without mine.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ONE man can lift... ANYTHING!






this guy is my construction inspiration in a TEOTWAWKI scenario... we will NEED this knowledge


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

*electrical*

take a gander at in floor mounts for your plug ins etc , very easy to install , all wiring comes up from below the floor.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2011)

interesting points on logs being more bullet resistant, I started one on just into the woods at my old house. Though not the standard "log Cabin". I went with smaller logs and ran the straight up and down like Lewis and Clark's Fort. I only ever got the walls up.


----------

